# New job 4 me



## Mike H (Feb 13, 2006)

I am 30 yrs old and have been around the construction trade 4 many years. Paving mostly. I have been tring to get on a excavation crew for a long time and learn the trade. I really only can use a skiddsteer compact roller and paver I wanna get in a ft end loader excavator dozer scraper, that kind of stuff. Everything out here is local 150 and they wont give me the time of day. Anyway I found a local comp that is looking 4 guys to hire 4 his new Excavation and demo comp. Hes non union and a nice guy. He asked about my expierince and I kinda lied, I said I had a little and he was happy. He wants to meet me Monday am. Is it somthing I can pick up and learn with a liitle help or am i gonna kill myself. He asked if i read grade and i told him no, so it seems like he might work with me......guess I should have been up front with him. Any advice???


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well you do have a little experience, just be honest with him, tell him you're a fast learner and to give you a month to show him even if you have to take a little less pay. Good - luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, a little BS is ok, but then once you get your foot in the door, be honest and impress him with your work ethic and integrity! :thumbup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, you do have experience with equipment, so you will do alright. It takes years to perfect, but you'll get it down :thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

This is going to be confusing. I know a mikeh from another forum.


----------



## Mike H (Feb 13, 2006)

*thanks*

Thank 4 all the input and help. The Owner was happy to see I was a good salesmen 4 him also. I got him 3 accounts the day we met...not bad.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Mike H said:


> The Owner was happy to see I was a good salesmen 4 him also. I got him 3 accounts the day we met...not bad.


WTF?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike H said:


> Thank 4 all the input and help. The Owner was happy to see I was a good salesmen 4 him also. I got him 3 accounts the day we met...not bad.


Nice Mike, good going!:thumbup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Come on guys...what am I missing here? We go from "I want to run equipment" to "I'm a good salesman." Fill me in.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I was wondering if Mike got a job out of the interview.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ROFL......fill us in


----------



## Mike H (Feb 13, 2006)

*not missing anything*



PipeGuy said:


> Come on guys...what am I missing here? We go from "I want to run equipment" to "I'm a good salesman." Fill me in.


When we met up we went to lunch and got to talking about all aspects of his comp. I have done sales in the past in the winter months and told him I had a few contacts in Property Management companys. I called them to see if they had anything they needed bids on 4 the up coming season. They did.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

So, did you get a job as a operator ???


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

No! He's now President of the 3rd largest Excavation Company in the U.S. of A. Just like politics a good personality and some B.S. will get you far.:whistling :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 31, 2006)

:laughing: ROTFLMAO........ Yes BS sure does grease the wheels of commerce and politics. :shutup: :laughing: 

Bob


----------



## Mike H (Feb 13, 2006)

*Hmm!!*

Wow!


----------

